# ED-25 denied



## amoore6664 (Jun 22, 2012)

Pt seen in ED for laceration which was repaired (13151).  Insurance paid on the laceration but not on 99282-25.  Stated improper modifier.  Any ideas?

Thank you.

Annellen


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 22, 2012)

you have the correct modifier so it looks like you will need to appeal.


----------



## amoore6664 (Jun 22, 2012)

*ED*



amoore6664 said:


> Pt seen in ED for laceration which was repaired (13151).  Insurance paid on the laceration but not on 99282-25.  Stated improper modifier.  Any ideas?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Annellen



Thank you Debra - that's what we thought.  I always find your responses very clear and thorough.

Annellen


----------

